# Looking for old friends



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2008)

Being new to this sort of site and the net in general, I will apologise in advance if this is the wrong place for my request, but I'm trying to re-establish contact with two old friends, people I was involved with during the 50th anniversary of the attack on Shell House, Gestapo HQ Copenhagen, March 1945.
I have mail addresses, but cant get in touch and assume they've moved.
Looking for:- Derek Carter, English, lived at Hedehusene, Denmark. Organised 50th anniversary celebrations.
Looking for Bob Kirkpatrick, American, lived in Hot Springs, Arkansas, moved back to Iowa, I think Humboldt. Bob was in RCAF, and flew Mosquitos with 21 Sqn. R.A.F. and flew the F.P.U.'Mossie' on Shell House raid.
I would love to get back in touch, as they were good friends. Derek I knew through business, Bob I met through doing the painting (made into prints) of the Shell House raid, last saw him when he visited me in '96, kept in touch by letter until a few years ago, then lost address.
Any help appreciated, or, if privacy needed, any one who knows where they are, please forward my details?
Thanks everyone, here's hoping!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 25, 2008)

Airframes, did a quick google and came up with this. Check under Shell Retirees. Has a phone number.

Hot Springs Village, Arkansas - Clubs Service Organizations

As for Derek Carter, he wrote this about the 60th. Now you might be able to email the address under the headline to get in contact.

Operation Carthage, the 60th anniversary of the attack on Shell House, Copenhagen.

and apparently he is still giving lectures about the raid. Check half way down this forum. 

Flying boots - The Fedora Lounge


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Njaco, I'll try that.


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job Chris! Hope you find your buddys airframe


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2008)

Fingers crossed my friend and all that stuff.....


----------



## seesul (Aug 26, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Being new to this sort of site and the net in general, I will apologise in advance if this is the wrong place for my request, but I'm trying to re-establish contact with two old friends, people I was involved with during the 50th anniversary of the attack on Shell House, Gestapo HQ Copenhagen, March 1945.
> I have mail addresses, but cant get in touch and assume they've moved.
> Looking for:- Derek Carter, English, lived at Hedehusene, Denmark. Organised 50th anniversary celebrations.
> Looking for Bob Kirkpatrick, American, lived in Hot Springs, Arkansas, moved back to Iowa, I think Humboldt. Bob was in RCAF, and flew Mosquitos with 21 Sqn. R.A.F. and flew the F.P.U.'Mossie' on Shell House raid.
> ...



Hi Airframes,

found this

Robert E Kirkpatrick
606 Eighth Ave N
Humboldt, IA 50548-1454
phone: (515) 332-3233


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2008)

Good stuff Guys! hope you find 'em Airframes....


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Thelast fro Seesul is BRILLIANT!
Looks like I'm about to take-off!


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Great job seesul!!


----------



## seesul (Aug 26, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Thanks everyone! Thelast fro Seesul is BRILLIANT!
> Looks like I'm about to take-off!





wilbur1 said:


> Great job seesul!!



Thanks fellas,

you´re welcome.
I like to help... when I can. I also sometime need this kind of help...
And Airframe, let us know if it was him please, after you call him.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 26, 2008)

Let us know how it goes Airframes. Best of luck.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks yet again everybody....can't get over how helpful you all are!!
I'm sure Seesul's address is the right one as it seems familiar. I'll sure let you all know if I re-establish contact.Hope Bob is still with us in the States, he's a really remarkable guy,with LOTS of flying hours , and many tales to tell, from Beaufighters and Mosquitos to crop-spraying and V.I.P. flying. By the way, if anyone is interested in reading the story behind my painting of 'Operation Carthage' (Shell House raid), let me know, and how to post it(!) and I'll sort it out soon as my 'normal' PC decides to lose its bad attitude!
Just found out a U.K.member was in same battalion of Parachute Regiment I served with! Small world, getting smaller.
Thanks again, Blue Skies. Terry.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 26, 2008)

One of the bigger benefits of the world wide web! hope you connect with your old friends. Humboldt is about 45-50 miles from my home town! Small world!


----------



## seesul (Aug 26, 2008)

Messy1 said:


> One of the bigger benefits of the world wide web! hope you connect with your old friends. Humboldt is about 45-50 miles from my home town! Small world!



great!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 26, 2008)

Hope it works out, Airframes. That one list I posted says Derek Carter just gave a lecture in Feb 2008 so he should still be around.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 26, 2008)

Heh....drag em to our forums! They'll be welcomed with open arms....er....eyes!


----------

